# Psychodynamic therapy



## Eversosweeten (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone has tried psychodynamic therapy. My therapist's primary orientation is psychodynamic but she combines it with CBT. We've been circling the drain for 6 months now and I feel like I have not made any progress, so I'm curious if anyone has had any experiences with this type of therapy. Thanks


----------

